# Sarasota, Florida?



## yeldivea (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd really like someone to do some shoots of Alex and me.  We were going to Selby gardens this Sunday and that'll give me an idea of what I'd want to be taken and how many photos. Does anyone live here or really close by? How much would it cost(for.... around 7 photos)?


----------

